# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Self-cleaning chlorinators

## ZoomJC

Hi All, 
I am in the market for a new chlorinator for a salt-water pool soon to be installed.
Anyone had any experience with Hurlcon chlorinators. The model I am specifically looking at is the VX9T. 
Any opinions appreciated.

----------


## AlexJ66

Sorry Hurlcon, haven't used a Hurlcon, we have had a "Chloromatic ECSC 24 Self Clean" for about 4 years now without any problems. 
I get all my parts from http://www.directpoolsupplies.com.au. Too lazy to go out shopping  :Rolleyes:

----------


## riderx

Hi ZoomJC, 
I installed one of these very units at the start of the year and have been very impressed so far.Check out pricing on ebay as I made a very large saving on what the  the local pool shop quoted me. 
Regards 
Riderx

----------


## ZoomJC

Thanks for reply mate, haven't checked for ages. Bought the Hurlcon off ebay for $875, pool just went in a couple of days ago so I am about to find out how good this chlorinator actually is!

----------

